# Citizen NY0040 bezel removal guide



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

Removing plenty of seiko bezel is almost my daily activity, so i assume NY0040 may use the same technique.
But unfortunately I never been able to remove this Citizen bezel...
Been using many ways, from single knife, double knfe, thinner knife.. nothing work.
The bezel didnot even pop a bit... and worst i made scratch and mark during the attempt.

I wonder if anyone can guide me in removing the NY0040 bezel


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone??

Simple knife prying wont open this bezel


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Instructions from the Citizen Technical Information manual.
Can not confirm construction since I not have the NY0040.
Best regards.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm with you. I've never succeeded in removing the bezel on my one. Just scratched the case and bent whatever it was that I was trying to lever the bezel off with.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

This might help...

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/sei...054-04ee-bezel-removed-and-aligne-t29144.html

Regards,


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i am having the same problem, i want to get the bezel off and i'm not getting 
anywhere with it besides doing damage....anybody know what gives?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i am having the same problem, i want to get the bezel off and i'm not getting 
anywhere with it besides doing damage....anybody know what gives?


----------



## THX1138 (Feb 20, 2014)

I just figured it out!
Insert fingernail (or something) under bezel. Don't use much force, so the bezel rotates easily. Rotate bezel until You find spot where bezel lifts bit more. At this point insert fingernail deeper and rotate bezel until it pops out (in around 1/4 turn). Mine was pretty hard to rotate, I had to use rubber covered pliers, but managed to remove it without damage. Maybe some lubricant would be helpful (silicone oil is safe choice). 
Point is to find where is the spring opening. I believe the spring rotates along with bezel, so there is one spot of bezel ideal for lifting.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi THX1138,

Thank you for the tip, in the end you interpreted correctly the "Remarks", orange color print, from the Citizen Instructions:
"It can be removed easier by turning the register ring and opening the place where the upper and lower play is the greatest."

Another trick I used is to place a plastic credit card or a plastic business card as a shim and hold the bezel in place lifted, while
prying the adjacency gap.
Cutting a radius "U" shape equivalent to the bezel radius on the card will help to get more bezel area.
Also making a edge knife profile on the card helps greatly to slide in the gap.

Best regards.


----------



## akhus (Mar 30, 2018)

too bad i came here after i scratched my watch case. well, not a scratch but mark on it. but thank you for this great tip


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but I wanted to share what I did for anyone searching. If your objective is just to remove the insert, you can just soak your watch crystal down in a little of WD40. I read you can use golf club grip remover, but I didn't wan to to purchase an entier bottle just because I had a misalinged bezel.


----------

